# Carbon Express Speed Freak?



## Buckshot88 (Aug 28, 2012)

Anybody know what the weight of these arrows are? Bought them from Wal Mart and no where on the box or arrows can I find the weight. They shoot great Im just curious.


----------



## BeanTrain (Aug 28, 2012)

Walmart.com says the 55/70 is 8.9 gpi.


----------



## Buckshot88 (Aug 28, 2012)

I saw that but didnt know if they were 200's 250's or 300's etc.


----------



## BeanTrain (Aug 28, 2012)

Buckshot88 said:


> I saw that but didnt know if they were 200's 250's or 300's etc.



You are referring to the spine not the weight.


----------

